# Headlight switch trouble shooting



## blk86skiro (Jul 26, 2003)

Hi,
My new to me 2012 Beetle does not have working low beams.
Fuses are ok, I replaced the bulbs and tested the old ones that work.
High beam works fine.
Which wires do I have to check to see if the headlight switch is ok or not?
Thanks


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

All other running lights work and functioning properly?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blk86skiro (Jul 26, 2003)

Yes, fogs work, DRLs also


----------



## blk86skiro (Jul 26, 2003)

Which wires can I jump so I can make direct contact at the connector?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

Did the lights work before you changed them?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blk86skiro (Jul 26, 2003)

No, I thought the bulbs were burnt. I tested them afterwards with a car battery and they are fine


----------



## blk86skiro (Jul 26, 2003)

Does anyone have a wirin diagram fir the headlights?
Can't find any. Or is there any reliable site where I can purchase it?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

https://erwin.vw.com/erwin/showSearch.do

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## marcogyver1 (Jan 25, 2019)

blk86skiro said:


> Does anyone have a wirin diagram fir the headlights?
> Can't find any. Or is there any reliable site where I can purchase it?


I was looking to see if I could find any diagrams but came up with nothing, so hard to find certain things. Have you measured at the fuse on the metal tabs top to see if there is 12V at the fuse. Looking at fuses it looks like there is a separate fuse for Left and Right low. If this is the case I would think the switch must be activating a load relay which then passes through the contacts to the lights.


----------



## blk86skiro (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks for the link. I will give it a shot. Hopefully it's the right diagram.


From what I was able to find, yes there are 2 fuses. I did not check for voltage yet. It's still raining outside, cold and don't have a garage. I am waiting for the rain to stop.

I was thinking to start by jumping the correct wires at the switch to see if the switch is ok or not.

I also saw that when the switch is on the low beam position, instead of the low beams it is the left fog that is on. And the bulbs for both DRLs are also on but weaker than when the switch is off. I think for the DRLs it is normal.


----------



## marcogyver1 (Jan 25, 2019)

Not sure if this is helpful but might be worth while looking at wiring color to see if its the same. Pin 1 could be headlights

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4724268

I just pulled out my old headlight switch which has the large connector and only has the off and on for headlights. Inside the connector is 58, 58L and 58R. In the off mode there is no continuity between those connections and in the on they are shorted.


----------



## blk86skiro (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks. I sae that thread but didn't think to check if wiring is the same. Will do but I start thinking it's either a harness or body module problem. Therr's more weird stuff going on.

If the switch is on the fog lights position and I put it in reverse the fog lights turn off. Also the low beams don't work of course.

If the switch is on the low beam position the low beams don't work. But when I turn on either the left or right flasher, the same side fog light turns on temporarily.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

The fog light is a coding thing. It shines more light in the direction your turning. This whole issue could also be a lighting module coding issue as well.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blk86skiro (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh ok. I had the car for only 4 days now. I thought it was not normal because I usually see that the light turns off on the side that the turn signal is activated. That's whybI thought it was not normal.

Thanks


----------



## blk86skiro (Jul 26, 2003)

Relay burned. I will come back with pictures. I think the wires were affected so I will post some when I get them. Maybe I will also send themnto Transport Canada because I consider it a fire hazard. Until I fix it I will only use it in the city with the fog lights and no highway.


----------



## blk86skiro (Jul 26, 2003)

Can someone please help me post the pics? I think they would be interesting to other people too.


----------



## marcogyver1 (Jan 25, 2019)

I would like to see, what relay and where was it located?


----------

